# Japanese style grooming



## tokipoke

*More pics*

Pics:


----------



## tokipoke

*More!*

pics:


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh my, they look like stuffed toys. Some of those are really, really cute. I may have to find a groomer willing to try one or two of those. 
and now I want a Yorkie to experiment with......lol


----------



## tokipoke

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh my, they look like stuffed toys. Some of those are really, really cute. I may have to find a groomer willing to try one or two of those.
> and now I want a Yorkie to experiment with......lol


I LOVE the yorkies in the Japanese teddy bear head. I love that short round little head with the cute ears. Also love when the ears are shaped to look like mouse ears. Of course most people want their yorkie's teddy bear head to have just a "tiny trim" - boring!


----------



## Indiana

I love the little black poodle with the round tk and ears, with a shaved face. So cute! Also the cafe au lait with the giant bracelets and shaved ears. Adorable!!


----------



## Carley's Mom

Love these ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dallasminis

What cute stuffed animals! Imagine what they look like after a week of eating...I wouldn't want to pick off the food from their fluffy little faces!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

So utterly adorable! I LOVE the mohawk....if I ever have a male, I'd definately do a mohawk


----------



## Rowan

Oh, wow. This really isn't my cup of tea at all--ie., not fond of _the look_--but thanks for sharing. I had no idea "Japanese Style Grooming" even existed. They remind me of anime(?) or stuffed toys or something. I guess I'm a stodgy traditionalist! :ahhhhh:

I like "M2" though because s/he looks like a poodle. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...895d1326604489-japanese-style-grooming-m2.jpg


----------



## tokipoke

Rowan, there's people out there who dislike creative grooming where you color poodles in wild colors and sculpt the hair to make them look like buffalos or ponies lol. I think that kind of grooming is really interesting and so imaginative. Some people dislike the Japanese style grooming because it doesn't compliment the dog very well sometimes - but in some styles, it makes the dog look so cute! Thought some people would like to see poodles in different styles other than the traditional haircuts. I think the only drawback to the stuffed animal look is that people forget this is a live dog, and to get that look it takes many grooming hours and dedication to keep the hair at that length.


----------



## petitpie

"Art Grooming To Wear"

Thanks!


----------



## Olie

I love seeing some of this! It might just be me.....but the small dogs seems to fit these types of grooming so well. I just cannot see a standard in a lot of these trims. If I had a small (toy or mini) poodle I would allow a creative groomer take a try at one of these looks!


----------



## Rowan

tokipoke said:


> Rowan, there's people out there who dislike creative grooming where you color poodles in wild colors and sculpt the hair to make them look like buffalos or ponies lol. I think that kind of grooming is really interesting and so imaginative. Some people dislike the Japanese style grooming because it doesn't compliment the dog very well sometimes - but in some styles, it makes the dog look so cute! Thought some people would like to see poodles in different styles other than the traditional haircuts. I think the only drawback to the stuffed animal look is that people forget this is a live dog, and to get that look it takes many grooming hours and dedication to keep the hair at that length.


Oh, I'm all about the "_to each their own_," and was just weighing in that it's not for me.  Thank you for opening my eyes as I'd never heard of the Japanese grooming style before this thread.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I've kinda adopted the hair on top of the muzzle style for my bichons and poodles with teddy heads. I don't do the whole shabang though, I just HIGHLY dislike shaving down the top of the muzzle on curly coated breeds with a fuzzy face. This works well with schnauzers and shihtzus, but it looks horrible on fuzzy breeds.

And example of leaving some on top of the muzzle.

Those Japanese put my scissoring to shame though.


----------



## petitpie

I've seen enough creative grooming to wonder if there are creative grooming shows to show off this grooming art. If I were a groomer, I might be interested in competing. If I were an owner, I might be interested in participating.


----------



## supysmom

yes there are creative grooming shows. competitions actually. most of the grooming trade shows offer competitions. and the major ones have a creative competition. its wonderful. the imaginations and creativity is awesome.


----------



## FunkyPuppy

I keep my parent's yorkie in a schnauzer body with a westie face and recently went the whole shebang, attempting a schnauzer face on him as well. Too bad he's a brat for his face and made me shave the eyebrows accidentally and was too jumpy to let me do his whole ears. His face looks IDENTICAL to that second yorkie whose peering around the corner. My mom told me that if I did that to him again i'd have to pay HER for his groom.


----------



## lavillerose

If you can make or do something requiring talent, there's probably a competition for it!

Most of the photos of poodles styled wildly like buffalo or camels or peacocks are the winning grooms in the creative devisions at major grooming shows. There are also traditional breed groom classes, some for mixed breeds or non-standard styles, cats(!), rags-to-riches (dogs that have gone months without a haircut), etc.

Google Intergroom, Atlanta Pet Expo, and Groomfest to see more.

Here's another Japanese groom I've had in my files for awhile (I have no idea where it originally came from, sorry!). Fairly simple Teddybear. I wish I knew what they do to get them so perfectly fluffed, and the scissoring is just immaculate.


----------



## FunkyPuppy

There's a Japanese-style salon called Pink Pucci in LA with a blog that has videos of them fluffing a poodle and dyeing his ears brown. Check out PinkPucci.com, the technique doesn't look difficult (ive yet to perfect it myself though!).


----------



## partial2poodles

These are the poodles that have been specially bred to have blunter noses and longer legs. A few posts ago, someone jumped on me for saying that poodles like that are not meeting breed standards. I know this, im just saying I love this style for years and its finally getting some recognition here in the states. Thanks to Leroys mom for doing all this research. My toy poodle Gino has a pointy face and a bad bite so I'm always doing creative things with his muzzle.


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista

The Atlanta Pet Fair 2011 was a blast to compete at! I took first place in Rescue Rodeo and did a 'Japanese Anime' groom. I totally recommend trying Rescue Rodeo if you are too scared to compete in regular classes. It helps a rescue dog and whether you win or not, it's good for the soul!

Cheers,
Mich


----------



## tokipoke

*More "Japanese style" grooming photos! Mainly maltese, yorkies, shih tzus*

This is from a Korean groomer, take a look at her album. The dogs look unreal!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.102734613131365.4783.100001844798517&type=3


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Keep 'em comin' Tokipoke!

Rebecca


----------



## Brittany May

I am going to have so much fun with my poodle.


----------



## Kloliver

Dallasminis said:


> What cute stuffed animals! Imagine what they look like after a week of eating...I wouldn't want to pick off the food from their fluffy little faces!


LOL. Never mind that, what about with a raw food diet..... Ewwwwwwww


----------



## neVar

bella's in a japenese ish style groom right now- yes the face gets a big grungy and i feed raw- bu uit's not gross or anything- it's actually the water that gets it









here's her face a couple weeks after a bath


----------



## Kloliver

neVar said:


> bella's in a japenese ish style groom right now- yes the face gets a big grungy and i feed raw- bu uit's not gross or anything- it's actually the water that gets it


What a cutie, I hope I didn't offend. I just had my own boy trimmed down again. I was exhausted by the ridiculous number of "is that a doodle?" questions. :biggrin:


----------



## tortoise

tokipoke said:


> Pics:


I like the red poodle with the pink butterfly barettte. Something like that plus bell bottom legs?


----------



## annadee

Oh man, some of these are really cute! And some of these... odd to say the least. All interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## Sawyersmomma

Oh man, I love these looks! I just asked my friend who owns a yorkie if I can experiment with her  Hopefully it's a yes


----------



## BigRedDog

*Japanese Style Grooming*

Pretty fancy scissor work going on there with this style. It's very cute on small dogs (toys, miniatures,Maltese, Lhasa,Pom and shih Tzu)and they do look like stuffed animals. I can't imagine it on my standard though..lol..
I think I'll stick with the Lamb or Sporting clip I usually do on her.


----------



## flyingpoodle

tokipoke said:


> pics:


Does that dog have FAUX AND REAL EARS?!? (third set of photos posted if my quoting doesn't work)


----------



## tortoise

flyingpoodle said:


> Does that dog have FAUX AND REAL EARS?!? (third set of photos posted if my quoting doesn't work)


You're talking about the brown one, right? I plan to do this with my mpoo next. (Lots of growing to do!)

It is an extra set of rosettes at the base of the ear. If you look carefully you can see the dog has hip rosettes also.


----------



## pammie

I love the Japanese/Korean styles!!!! There are some examples that I've done on my fb page if you'd like to see them. Not sure if I'm allowed to post this link so please delete it if I'm breaking the rules  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=547459905264599&set=t.100002440122956&type=3&theater


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Here's another link some of you may like. It's a facebook page for a specialty groomer training place in Thailand. I have literally spent HOURS going through their pics and have gotten some great ideas! I know lots of you will roll their eyes, but I can't wait to try some BRIGHT colours on my girl someday! 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Starwood-Arts-of-Dog-Grooming-School-Thailand/173901945953732

Rebecca


----------



## pammie

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Here's another link some of you may like. It's a facebook page for a specialty groomer training place in Thailand. I have literally spent HOURS going through their pics and have gotten some great ideas! I know lots of you will roll their eyes, but I can't wait to try some BRIGHT colours on my girl someday!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Starwood-Arts-of-Dog-Grooming-School-Thailand/173901945953732
> 
> Rebecca


LOL, that is where I am right now !!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! Pammie, are you a student or an instructor? Are you in Thailand? I'm just so totally impressed!!!!!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Cin3dee

I love those pics. Thank you for sharing them. I saw one on Facebook that was simply the cutest Id ever seen on a toy poodle! Really looked like a stuffed animal. 
My best friend is a groomer and I have to show her these. I am so lucky as I am going to be getting lessons from her so I can learn to groom my mini when the time comes. Will save me a lot of money and I think it should be fun.


----------



## pammie

Thank you for the kind comments. I'm a student at Starwood at the moment but get my certificate next week and then I can go home x

Which pic is it that you have given your groomer cin3dee? You are very lucky that she is going to give you lessons


----------



## Michelle

I've been trying to find this thread forever! That facebook link is awesome, I finally found a pic of what I've been wanting to do with Atticus. I absolutely LOVE this clip. Now I've gotta teach myself how to do a carrot tail, hmmm...

Pammie Carmichael-hogg from England in Special course | Facebook


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

I like looking at the dogs , not sure if i would ever get any of mine cut that way , but liked seeing all of them.


----------



## Cin3dee

Oh my friend will just teach me the basics as she doesnt do those fancy adorable cuts. I know I am very lucky to have her show me. Very happy about it


----------



## Cin3dee

Pammie I havent given her the pic. Someone posted it the other day on FB but I have to see if I can still find it. It looked like a little brown teddy bear is all I recall. I know NOTHING about grooming. In fact I havent even gotten my mini poodle yet. Getting her tomorrow! Excited!


----------



## Cin3dee

OK LOL I see michelle already put the link up! Thats the one I saw and thought it was so adorable!


----------



## Sawyersmomma

That is INCREDIBLE pammie! How do you do the spirals?


----------



## Cin3dee

WOW it didnt connect in my brain Pammy that YOU are the one who groomed the little doggie I saw on Facebook that I loved. Such and awesome job you are doing. Really amazing.


----------



## LEUllman

If you want to see tons of photos of amazing Asian-style grooms, friend CA Tinypaws on Facebook. She (I think it's a she) is a groomer who scours the internet for groom examples. Not only poodles, too. Here's a sample:


----------



## pammie

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I love the Japanese/Korean/Thai styles. They really are my passion. How are the spirals done?? With great difficulty. Its is not something that I could write an instruction to, you have to be shown, to see it


----------



## pinkteaji

wow how do they get the fur to look so dense and fluffy like that? JEALOUS!!! I wonder if I do those cute cuts on my spoo, he'll look like a cute bear LOL) but then again, his long legs might kind of ruin the symmetry


----------



## AngelsMommy

Wow Pammie! I am impressed! Congrats on learning from such an expert groomer. I love those styles and now I have lots of eye candy to look and decide what I want to do on my baby. lol I think they would look great on a spoo.


----------



## Salukie

tokipoke said:


> This is from a Korean groomer, take a look at her album. The dogs look unreal!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.102734613131365.4783.100001844798517&type=3


Those are awesome!!


----------



## Salukie

Michelle said:


> I've been trying to find this thread forever! That facebook link is awesome, I finally found a pic of what I've been wanting to do with Atticus. I absolutely LOVE this clip. Now I've gotta teach myself how to do a carrot tail, hmmm...
> 
> Pammie Carmichael-hogg from England in Special course | Facebook


I love those!!


----------



## Salukie

LEUllman said:


> If you want to see tons of photos of amazing Asian-style grooms, friend CA Tinypaws on Facebook. She (I think it's a she) is a groomer who scours the internet for groom examples. Not only poodles, too. Here's a sample:


Gah!! *Drool*


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

Wow,Pamme, you know how to do this, thats something, I know the groomer that I take my babies to, don't know how to do this, good for you!


----------



## pammie

Thank you everyone xxx


----------



## Lou

Awesome pictures!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

